# IBO World Traditional



## Heart shot (Jul 28, 2015)

Just like to say congratulation to keith Roberts for coming in 6TH place in RU class, and going head to head against Rick Welch in the hunter challenge and coming out on top.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 29, 2015)

Freeman Shepard, Kevin White, Billy Higginbathan, and Bert Sullivan all did good for the State of Georgia. All finish in the top 10 in their classes. All of them shot in the Ga. State shoot at THE ROCK this year.


----------



## Heart shot (Jul 30, 2015)

Congratulation guys, Billy Higginbathan would have finished in the top ten if he had shot the last day.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2015)

The Stevens boys did right well in the Cub Class as well!


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 30, 2015)

Congrats!  Thanks for representing GA.


----------



## snakekiller (Jul 30, 2015)

Way to go ga. Boys


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 30, 2015)

Good job fellas.  Proud of y'all.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 30, 2015)

Reset Form
To view results by name.
optional
required
Visit our sponsor

To view results by event and class.
Event 	

Class




Payout for eligible classes with optional purse. Only shooters that pay in are eligible for pay out. 	  	 
Here are the results for REC at the 2015 IBO Traditional World Championship. 	
	Print Results

Name 	
City

Total Score
	Total X 	Payout
1  Ryan Ramsey 	Layton, UT 	524 	5 	$0
2  Scott Koenig 	Newburgh, IN 	510 	7 	$0
3  Gentian Zoto 	Toronto, Canada 	510 	3 	$0
4  Jim Fields 	Kingsport, TN 	507 	8 	$0
5  George Cavelius 	Elkridge, MD 	505 	4 	$0
6  Bill Whitman 	Rouseville, PA 	502 	3 	$0
7  Freeman Shepard 	Dublin, GA 	498 	7 	$0
8  Kevin White 	Camilla, GA 	492 	4 	$0
9  Jeff Theno 	Bonner Springs, KS 	490 	5 	$0
10  Ryan Collins 	Harrington, DE 	489 	6 	$0
11  Jamey Baggett 	Dickson, TN 	484 	3 	$0
12  Danny Clark 	Little Rock, AR 	478 	5 	$0
13  Andy Walker 	Chelsea, Canada 	473 	2 	$0
14  John Davis 	Princeton, IN 	345 	5 	$0
15  Bill Higginbothan 	Oakwood, GA 	331 	3



Reset Form
To view results by name.
optional
required
Visit our sponsor

To view results by event and class.
Event 	

Class




Payout for eligible classes with optional purse. Only shooters that pay in are eligible for pay out. 	  	 
Here are the results for VH at the 2015 IBO Traditional World Championship. 	
	Print Results

Name 	
City

Total Score
	Total X 	Payout
1  Don James 	Grain Valley, MO 	552 	13 	$0
2  Rick Welch 	Pavon, AR 	545 	9 	$0
3  Joe Bailey 	Winchester, TN 	535 	10 	$0
4  Michael Rash 	LaGrange, CA 	515 	4 	$0
5  Neal Hause 	Highland, IL 	511 	10 	$0
6  William Curlis II 	Middletown, OH 	510 	8 	$0
7  Don Marsh 	Kingsville, MO 	499 	7 	$0
8  John Fort 	Anderson, IN 	498 	6 	$0
9  Bert Sullivan 	Arnoldsville, GA 	490 	6 	$0
10  Tim Besmer 	St. Charles, MO 	450 	7 	$0
11  Jeffrey Murray 	Red Oak, TX 	444 	8 	$0
12  Jim Laird 	Cleveland, TN 	304 	3 	$0
13  Dan Lintemuth 	Wilmore, KY 	276 	3 	$0
14  Jeremy Guarino 	Dardanell, AR 	271 	4 	$0
15  Ritchie Stephens 	Calhoun, GA 	267 	1 	$0
16  Myron Miller 	Marshfield, MO 	244 	1 	$0
17  Jeremy Rash 	Pleasant View, CA 	200 	0 	$0
18  Jerry Lawson 	Kearney, MO 	139 	1 	$0
19  Ritchie Stephens 	Calhoun, GA 	0 	0 	$0





To view results by event and class.
Event 	

Class




Payout for eligible classes with optional purse. Only shooters that pay in are eligible for pay out. 	  	 
Here are the results for CUB at the 2015 IBO Traditional World Championship. 	
	Print Results

Name 	
City

Total Score
	Total X 	Payout
1  Jake Sheets 	Newburgh, IN 	323 	4 	$0
2  Madison Huff 	Franklin, OH 	272 	3 	$0
3  Galen Stephens 	Calhoun, GA 	223 	1 	$0
4  Elliot Stephens 	Calhoun, GA 	214 	0 	$0
5  Joshua Rochon 	Goreville, IL 	205 	1 	$0
6  Grayson White 	Camilla, GA 	181 	1 	$0
7  Kinsley White 	Camilla, GA 	170 	0 	$0
8  Connor Ogles 	Monrovia, IN 	142 	0 	$0
9  Hogan Stephens 	Calhoun, GA 	122 	0 	$0
10  Kai ODay 	Silver Lake, WI 	0 	0 	$0


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 30, 2015)

2015 Tennessee Classic                      

Men’s Recurve

BERT SULLIVAN 381 X
KEITH HOWARD 371 X
ROBERT TAYLOR 358 X
STEVE REDDEN 357 X
JOE MOYE 356 X
SCOTT KOENIG 355 X
JAMEY BAGGETT 352 X
CHRIS WALKER 352 X
JOE VAUGHN 349
KURT STUNKEL 348 X
TONY JETTON 342 X
LEM GILLAND 342 X
JIM WALLACE 342 X
NATHAN COLEMAN 341 X
SHAWN MAGYAR 337 X
CLYDE NORRIS 335 X
ERIC HYMAN 331 X
KENNY CARTWRIGHT 327 X
GENE HALCOM 326 X
DANNY PLYE 325 X
DANNY WALKER 325 X
TIM BESMER 322 Xs 

This shoot was back in May.
I know the person on the top of this list. Many of ya'll do too.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 30, 2015)

Congratulations all. That's some good shooting.


----------



## Heart shot (Jul 30, 2015)

*Good shooting guys*

To view results by event and class.
Event	

Class	



Payout for eligible classes with optional purse. Only shooters that pay in are eligible for pay out.	 	 
Here are the results for RU at the 2015 IBO Traditional World Championship.	
Print Results

Name	
City
Total Score
Total X	Payout
1  Dewayne Martin	Christiansburg, VA	569	14	$0
2  Spanky Brooks	Goddard, KS	551	8	$0
3  Scott Antczak	Cudahy, WI	544	12	$0
4  Alan Eagleton	East Paloalto, LA	537	11	$0
5  Jeff Hale	Linwood, KS	536	9	$0
6  Keith Roberts	Homer, GA	528	5	$0
7  Ty Pelfrey	Penn Valley, CA	524	9	$0
8  Jeremy Pires	Goshen, IN	518	10	$0
9  Cris Anderson	Olebro, Sweden	514	6	$0
10  Nathan Ryman	Quincy, OH	511	5	$0
11  Craig Heeney	Lees Summit, MO	507	8	$0
12  Ben Rogers	San Jose, CA	341	9	$0
13  Grayson Partlowe	Front Royal, VA	341	2	$0
14  Bill Wilcox	Lexington, KY	337	5	$0
15  Tom Boruk	Blythewood, SC	327	3	$0
16  Sean Snyder	Lititz, PA	321	5	$0
17  Jim Roher	Wolcottville, IN	320	1	$0
18  Joe Roher	LaGrange, IN	316	4	$0
19  Chris Posey	Saltillo, MS	316	3	$0
20  Lem Gilland	Belden, MS	314	4	$0
21  Shawn Magyar	Clarksville, TN	313	2	$0
22  Toby Smith	Edmond, OK	300	2	$0
23  Arlis Worthington	Pikeville, TN	293	6	$0
24  Caleb Monroe	Salina, KS	284	2	$0
25  Jim Harper	Piqua, OH	272	2	$0
26  Mike Bailey	Franklin, OH	271	2	$0
27  Daniel Schell	Bowling Green, KY	240	0	$0
28  Dave Rohde	Kathleen, GA	219	1	$0

Visit our sponsor





© 2009 International Bowhunting Organization. All Rights Reserved. Web Site Designed and Hosted by Raines Custom Design
Join us: Facebook   Follow us::Twitter


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 31, 2015)

Well done Gentleman!!! Excellent!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 17, 2015)

Heart shot said:


> Congratulation guys, Billy Higginbathan would have finished in the top ten if he had shot the last day.



IBO tournaments in the past have only taken the top ten scores from each class on the last day (Sunday). If his wasn't one of the top ten, that would explain why he did not shoot on the last day.


----------

